# Gaming Webcomic As Art



## Ghostfreak (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello,

I'm new and wanted to share my webcomic art...First time delving into comics so please be gentle...It basically features our mascot 8 and his companion Syv in their gaming related adventures...

I attached picture below on the latest Plants vs. Zombies game. You may see my whole archive here:

http://www.8bitgamer.com/comic/


----------

